# has anyone done this to their moss?



## uponajar (May 10, 2012)

i just bought java moss from an aquarium store. the moss was in the water with a fish, i dont know what kind if thats important, but i asked if he knew if the water was clean. the guy pointed out a couple of snails in the water so i did research around here and found out some people have cleaned java moss in 10% bleach/water solution. i also read about people CO2 bombing their moss. another was cleaning them with hydrogen peroxide. 

this other post said that the snails would die in the vivarium because they lived in water, not outside in humid areas, is that true?

have any of you used any of these methods for moss? or what would you recommend to do?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Ive used the bleach method for moss, and I think most on here would recommend it. It takes a little while for the moss to recover afterwards, but it is worth it for a clean tank.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

I find best method is soak it real good in water for 15-20min, then yes, 10%bleach solution. Miss seems to hold the bleach more than other plants so I usually soak again a few times/cycles in clean water.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

The bleach solution normally used in aquatic plants is a `19-1 mixture. The plant is submerged for several minutes and then rinsed well to get rid of the bleach. HOWEVER, mosses do not tolerate the bleaching as well as other plants do and may not make it through the process. 
 Another method is using potassium permanganate. A quick google will find the instructions. again the moss may not tolerate the PP dip either.


----------



## uponajar (May 10, 2012)

thanks guys, i did a bleach clean yesterday but i only had it in the solution for a little less than a minute while stirring it and rubbing it against my fingers,
should i do it again for a bit longer?


----------

